# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  informatike forum

## Irene2060

A mund te me jepni adressa me forume per informatike(ne shqiperi)?

flm  :Lulja3:

----------


## francovice

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/
Kliko ketu

Me te mire se ajo e para s'ke ku te gjesh

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Thjesht kot per kunje ca temash kapen ne forumet e tjera te informatikes apo vetem hacking/cracking/programe shkarkimi

----------


## Irene2060

po forumishqiptar eshte per te gjitha. une dua te jete me shume expert per informatiken. te ket vetem informatike... po te mos kete te hap une nje forum athere.

----------


## mufitk

Nuk ka forum si forumishqiptar.com

----------


## rrjeta

benseven11====>Mos fut reklama

----------

